
Ask HN: Did I just break HN? - zengid
Howdy. I just tried to post the latest chapter of Crafting Interpreters by Bob Nystrom because I didn&#x27;t see it posted yet. Unfortunately, the first time I tried I thought I did it wrong, and deleted it (Thinking it should go on &#x27;Show HN&#x27;, but in my ignorance I didn&#x27;t realize that that was just a convention put in the submission title.) I tried to re-post the article link [1], but HN says its already been submitted and shot it down. I feel like this is an error, because I can&#x27;t find the link posted anywhere after looking manually and using this search tool [2]. Help?!<p>[1]  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.craftinginterpreters.com&#x2F;evaluating-expressions.html<p>[2]  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story
======
gus_massa
My guess is that the dupe detector still has it in cache to prevent abuse, by
deleting and resubmitting the same link multiple times.

Try sending an email to the mods: hn@ycombinator.com

Perhaps they can fix this by removing the link from the dupe detector, or
perhaps they will suggest to wait 24hs or something.

------
minimaxir
I have hit this behavior as well.

This is likely intentional to mitigate the delete-and-resubmit tactic for
submissions which don't receive upvotes. I am not a fan of it due to false
positives as demonstrated.

------
Mz
You did not break HN. This has happened to me.

I suggest you email the mods HN @ ycombinator etc and explain the situation.
If it is fixable, they are your best source of info.

